# 15 gute und sehenswerte deutsche Filme und Serien



## AliciaKo (30. November 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *15 gute und sehenswerte deutsche Filme und Serien* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *15 gute und sehenswerte deutsche Filme und Serien*


----------



## Lolmann23 (30. November 2018)

Ein Artikel über deutsche Serien ohne Stromberg zu erwähnen?
Sechs setzen!


----------



## Batze (1. Dezember 2018)

Ist es schlimm wenn ich gar nichts davon kenne oder gesehen habe.

Die Serien die ich noch kenne gibt es nicht mehr. 

Sowas wie 

-Edel & Stark 
-Liebling Kreuzberg
-Ein Fall für Zwei
 usw. gibt es alles nicht mehr.
Mit dem Neuem kann ich leider wenig anfangen. Einiges davon mal angesehen, aber die sollen sich mal alle neue Schreiber kaufen. Ist nicht so mein Ding.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (1. Dezember 2018)

Batze schrieb:


> Ist es schlimm wenn ich gar nichts davon kenne oder gesehen habe.


Das kann ich bei der Feuerzangenbowle nicht so recht glauben.

Die Welle, Good Bye Lenin & das Leben der Anderen fand ich richtig sehenswert.


----------



## Batze (1. Dezember 2018)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Das kann ich bei der Feuerzangenbowle nicht so recht glauben.
> 
> Die Welle, Good Bye Lenin & das Leben der Anderen fand ich richtig sehenswert.



Kenne ich fast alles nicht, außer...
Das Leben der Anderen kenne ich den Kino Film. Als Serie muss ich sowas nicht haben. Der Kino Film war schon der letzte Müll und Schauspielerisch eine Katastrophe. Schrecklich wie man sowas noch als Serie gut finden kann. 
Aber Okey, so sind eben Geschmäcker.


----------



## Worrel (1. Dezember 2018)

Loriot?
Ein Herz und eine Seele?
Tatort?


----------



## McDrake (1. Dezember 2018)

Batze schrieb:


> -Liebling Kreuzberg


Dann aber bitte auch "Auf Achse" 
Und bei den Filmen "Das Boot"


----------



## RedDragon20 (1. Dezember 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Loriot?
> Ein Herz und eine Seele?
> Tatort?



Tatort vlt. nicht unbedingt, aber Ein Herz und eine Seele gehört definitiv in die Liste. Meine Lieblingsfolge ist nach wie vor die Folge "Silvesterpunsch".  



Spoiler



"Das ist Punsch, du duss'lige Kuh! Punsch! Punsch! PUNSCH!!!"


----------



## SGDrDeath (1. Dezember 2018)

Lolmann23 schrieb:


> Ein Artikel über deutsche Serien ohne Stromberg zu erwähnen?
> Sechs setzen!





RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Tatort vlt. nicht unbedingt, aber Ein Herz und eine Seele gehört definitiv in die Liste. Meine Lieblingsfolge ist nach wie vor die Folge "Silvesterpunsch".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bei Serien sind leider disqualifiziert da sie Adaptionen britischer Serien sind. 

Bei Stromberg ist es The Office und bei ein Herz und eine Seele Till Death Us Do Part.


----------



## Worrel (1. Dezember 2018)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Bei Serien sind leider disqualifiziert da sie Adaptionen britischer Serien sind.
> 
> Bei Stromberg ist es The Office und bei ein Herz und eine Seele Till Death Us Do Part.



Scheinbar ist das kein Ausschlußkriterium, da es *Die Welle* ja auch in die Liste geschafft hat (Original: US (1981))


----------



## SGDrDeath (1. Dezember 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Scheinbar ist das kein Ausschlußkriterium, da es *Die Welle* ja auch in die Liste geschafft hat (Original: US (1981))


Dann sag bitte Gansel bescheid das er da irgendwas falsch gemacht hat, denn der ist der Meinung der Film sein noch nicht einmal eine Adaption des Romans. Dann kann er noch weniger eine Adaption dieses Films sein.


----------



## Worrel (1. Dezember 2018)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Dann sag bitte Gansel bescheid das er da irgendwas falsch gemacht hat, denn der ist der Meinung der Film sein noch nicht einmal eine Adaption des Romans. Dann kann er noch weniger eine Adaption dieses Films sein.


Sag ihm das selber, wenn du das für wichtig erachtest. 

Ich bin der Meinung, daß "deutsche Filme" durchaus auch welche sein können, die ein Remake eines nicht ursprünglich deutschen Films sind und daher "die Welle" ebenso wie "Stromberg" und "Ein Herz und eine Seele" daher zu "deutschen  Serien" zählen.


----------



## Spiritogre (1. Dezember 2018)

Der Artikel ist insofern merkwürdig, als dass Feuerzangenbowle da irgendwie nicht reinpasst. 
Hätten sie gesagt gute deutsche Filme / Serien seit den 90ern hätte es sonst nämlich gepasst. Das Problem dabei ist ja, dass bis in die späten 80er in Deutschland tolle Filme und Serien produziert wurden, viel zu viele um alle aufzuzählen. Erst in den 90ern begann mit einmal der rasende Abstieg und gute Unterhaltungsfilme wurden eine absolute Ausnahme.


----------



## RedDragon20 (1. Dezember 2018)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Bei Serien sind leider disqualifiziert da sie Adaptionen britischer Serien sind.
> 
> Bei Stromberg ist es The Office und bei ein Herz und eine Seele Till Death Us Do Part.



Sind aber trotzdem deutsche Produktionen. Ob das nun Adaptionen anderer Serien sind, spielt dabei doch eine untergeordnete Rolle.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. Dezember 2018)

Kein "Das Parfum"? Kann nicht euer Ernst sein. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## SGDrDeath (1. Dezember 2018)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Sind aber trotzdem deutsche Produktionen. Ob das nun Adaptionen anderer Serien sind, spielt dabei doch eine untergeordnete Rolle.


Wenn man wie in diesen Fällen das Original stark kopiert sind das aber keine deutschen Produktionen mehr sondern wie in diesem Fall britische, die einfach mal nur auf deutsche Bedürfnisse umgeschrieben wurden. Ein Herz und eine Seele hat da 1:1 die Figuren samt Namen übernommen.

Und Pro7 war da mit Stromberg dann noch so dreist zu tun als gäbe es das Original gar nicht. Hätte die BBC nicht klagen wollen, wäre das einfach so unter den Tisch gekehrt worden.


----------



## Worrel (2. Dezember 2018)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Wenn man wie in diesen Fällen das Original stark kopiert sind das aber keine deutschen Produktionen mehr sondern wie in diesem Fall britische, die einfach mal nur auf deutsche Bedürfnisse umgeschrieben wurden. Ein Herz und eine Seele hat da 1:1 die Figuren samt Namen übernommen.


Sprich: Nur weil das Drehbuch im Original englisch ist, ist das Produkt trotz deutscher/m Darsteller, Regisseur, Drehort, Kamera, Schmink, Kulissen und sonstiger -Teams dann plötzlich "undeutsch" ...?

Mal ganz davon abgesehen, daß es deutliche Unterschiede gibt. Im Original finden zB "Tanja" und "Ulf" erst im Finale zusammen, in der deutschen Fassung ist deren Beziehung seit der ersten Folge Thema in "Stromberg". Im Original ist "Ernie" nicht derart over-the-top wie in der deutschen Fassung und Stromberg selbst ist offensiver, spielt mehr mit der Kamera, was gerade den Reiz der Serie ausmacht. 

zB in der Szene, in der er Erika als Witz vormacht, daß sie entlassen wäre, dreht er sich mit einem schelmisches Grinsen in die Kamera, als hätte er den Witz des Jahrhunderts gerissen.
Im Original sitzt ein Gesprächspartner neben "Stromberg" (aka David Brent) und es findet keine Interaktion mit dem Publikum statt. 
Zudem ist das bei Brent nach einer Szene gegessen - in der deutschen Version ist allerdings wesentlich mehr Handlung drumrum gebaut: Es gibt eine von oben angeordnete Diebstahl Befragung, Stromberg macht den "Entlassen!" Witz, dann muß er Erika erklären, daß sie wirklich entlassen ist, dann - mach der Entlassung - soll sie noch einen für die Firma wichtigen Deal abschliessen und zum Schluß findet Stromberg noch einen Weg, die Entlassung rückgängig zu machen.
Was auch ein wichtiger Punkt ist: Stromberg schafft es manchmal, mit seinen falschen Methoden das Richtige zu tun und damit trotz all seiner Charakterschwächen auch einige Sympathiepunkte beim Publikum zu erlangen.

Spätestens bei der Menge der Episoden wird dann klar, daß "Stromberg" nicht nur eine Kopie ist, denn es gibt ja fast zehnmal so viele Folgen.


----------



## SGDrDeath (2. Dezember 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Sprich: Nur weil das Drehbuch im Original englisch ist, ist das Produkt trotz deutscher/m Darsteller, Regisseur, Drehort, Kamera, Schmink, Kulissen und sonstiger -Teams dann plötzlich "undeutsch" ...?
> 
> Mal ganz davon abgesehen, daß es deutliche Unterschiede gibt. Im Original finden zB "Tanja" und "Ulf" erst im Finale zusammen, in der deutschen Fassung ist deren Beziehung seit der ersten Folge Thema in "Stromberg". Im Original ist "Ernie" nicht derart over-the-top wie in der deutschen Fassung und Stromberg selbst ist offensiver, spielt mehr mit der Kamera, was gerade den Reiz der Serie ausmacht.
> 
> ...


Die Anpassung macht also daraus eine deutsche Produktion. Alles klar. Bei dieser grandiosen Loggik ist jedes Spiel ja dank deutsche Synchronisation auch eine deutsche Produktion und dank Veränderungen durch die USK sowieso.

Das dies äußert unlogisch ist sollte dir ja wohl auffallen.

Aber egal ich merke dir ja dir ist mit Logik nicht beizukommen, du hast dein seltsames Weltbild und fertig. Damit beende ich auch die Diskussion.


----------



## Worrel (2. Dezember 2018)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Die Anpassung macht also daraus eine deutsche Produktion. Alles klar.


Äh, sicher. Genau das habe ich gemeint.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Deswegen habe ich ja auch geschrieben:
_"... trotz deutscher/m Darsteller, Regisseur, Drehort, Kamera, Schmink, Kulissen und sonstiger -Teams"_

Bei "Stromberg" ist das einzige, was nicht-deutsch ist, die Grundidee (und eben mehrere Handlungsstränge/Szenen).

Mit meinen Ausführungen wollte ich darlegen, daß trotz des offensichtlichen Ideenklaus (wie eben in der _"Haha, du bist gar nicht entlassen, das war nur ein Witz!"_ Szene) die deutsche Variante durchaus genug kreatives Eigenmaterial ergänzt hat, um eine eigenständige Produktion zu sein, die nicht auf ein "die deutsche Variante des UK Erfolgshits" angewiesen ist, um Erfolg zu haben.

Zudem sind zumindest Christoph M. Herbst und Bjarne Mädel (Ernie) die perfekten Besetzungen für die Rollen, die die Serie von der Qualität her über den Durchschnitt (und meiner Meinung nach eben auch über das UK Original) nach oben pushen.

Sprich: Die deutsche Variante hat dadurch genug Eigenpotential, um als eigenständige Serie durchzugehen.



> Aber egal ich merke dir ja dir ist mit Logik nicht beizukommen, du hast dein seltsames Weltbild und fertig.


Eine Serie einer deutschen Produktionsfirma, erstellt von lauter deutschen Mitarbeitern, ist eine deutsche Serie. Was ist daran unlogisch?


----------



## bltpgermany (3. Dezember 2018)

Vieles davon habe ich gesehen. In Erinnerung als gute deutsche Filme sind geblieben:
Das Boot
Manta Manta
Knocking on Heavens Door
Die Feuerzangebowle
Werner Beinhart
Die Welle

Einige mochte ich als Kind nicht, da sie kein Happy End hatten."Lola rennt" weiß ich nicht mehr, wie der ausging,  aber "Der Eisbär" mit Til Schweiger war glaube ich einer davon. Dazu kommt z.B. noch "Workoholic" mit einer wirklich hübschen Christiane Paul, der hatte aber meine ich ein Happy End.

Speziell muss man denke ich die 3 Teilige Fernsehverfilmung von "Hotel Atlon" erwähnen, die wirklich Klasse ist. Und zu Weihnachten auf jeden fall "Tief durchatmen die familie kommt!", falls ihr mal richtig lachen wollt. Zum Thema lachen sollte man natürlich auch den ein oder anderen Elyas m'barek Film nennen, wie z.B. Fack ju Göhte.


----------

